
In defence of the Instagram Algorithm - BenStroud
https://medium.com/@ben_stroud/in-defence-of-the-instagram-algorithm-b90aae8e1869#.hzzqfhf89
======
sarthakjain
An algorithmic feed has the problem of forcing people to shout so they can be
heard. Facebook has esentially became a shouting match of tye best photo or
video. Which is why HN has the newest section where I found this post, likely
hood of this making it to the first page of HN are statistically low, but
possible because of a chronological order. It didn't require you to clickbait
me here via a cute cat.

